# Baby Shower Invitation



## ClairJustClair

Yesterday I received an invitation to a baby shower.  The baby shower is for my boyfriends niece who was recently married (for reference my boyfriend was not invited to the wedding).


Facts:
1. The mother to be is 34, her and her husband are both in the medical profession and doing quite well financially.
2.  This is baby #2 for the mother to be.
3.  I have seen mother to be 4 times at informal gatherings.
4.  I have never had a conversation with the mother to be besides "hello how are you" small talk.
5.  It cannot be an invitation so I would not feel left out, If I were not told of the shower I would never find out.

I would appreciate the opinions of total strangers how they would handle going or not going to the baby shower, and how to handle "the gift".

I am feeling quite cynical, thinking I was only invited because the family knows I can comfortably afford a nice gift.  But I cannot help think this invitation was purely a "Gift Grab" situation.  Am I wrong to think this way?

Please offer up honest opinions of the situation.  What would you think?  What would you do?


----------



## tiredretired

In my opinion, the whole baby shower concept is a gift grab.  Always has been, always will be.  Maybe that makes your decision a bit easier?


----------



## Doc

Sure sounds like a gift grab.   For younger just starting out mothers a baby shower can be very helpful, that does not seem to be the case for the one you were invited to.   With the BF not even invited to the wedding I would not feel bad ignoring the invitation totally.  No gift.


----------



## Ironman

Pretty obvious to me. I'd say f*ck it, and not lose any sleep over it either. 

But then again I'm a man... and don't really give 2 shits about that kinda stuff.


----------

